# How much do FX brokers allow you to make until they play tricks?



## kkfx (14 May 2016)

How much profit on a monthly or yearly basis do reasonable brokers allow you to make until they play tricks or close your account?

Please share some personal experiences. I am looking to trade 10 standard lots per trade and aim for 50 pips per good trade.


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 May 2016)

If dirty tricks in the FX market are your concern then why not use the futures market through a central exchange?


----------



## minwa (14 May 2016)

kkfx said:


> 10 standard lots per trade and aim for 50 pips per good trade.




Your intended size/leverage does not match up with the experience of someone asking this question.

No "reasonable" broker will close your account. In fact a reasonable broker will not be the counter party to your trade. Look in the fine prints of documents to sign to open account.

50 pips target suggests intraday/short term trading, at 10 standard lots your account size probably have enough capital for FX prime brokerage. Much less to worry about broker tricks there.

But that doesn't add up to me..someone trading/planning to to trade that big needing to ask this question.

But your money..do whatever you want with it, don't take any of these as advice just opinion.


----------



## fxtraders (15 May 2016)

kkfx said:


> How much profit on a monthly or yearly basis do reasonable brokers allow you to make until they play tricks or close your account?
> 
> Please share some personal experiences. I am looking to trade 10 standard lots per trade and aim for 50 pips per good trade.



Hi,
It depend on , what kind of broker do you have? 
Market maker, stp, ecn? 
I guess you are aware about , How market maker makes their revenue? 
So , totally depend on broker..


----------



## Timothy R (24 May 2016)

They will ususally vet you at the start. ie ask you your trading exeperience questions. If they think your a newby they will 'B Book' from the start. and most likely profit all you lost dough


----------

